# $20 Promo code



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Good Morning Fellow Uber Drivers,

Several weeks ago I received an email from Uber telling me I was assigned a $20 promo code, and I would get $10 for every new rider that signed up with this promo. I just wanted to know if anyone has been paid on their invoice for these promo codes. I have given out several, but have not seen any $$ from it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Mika said:


> Good Morning Fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> Several weeks ago I received an email from Uber telling me I was assigned a $20 promo code, and I would get $10 for ever new driver that signed up with this promo. I just wanted to know if anyone has been paid on their invoice for these promo codes. I have given out several, but have not seen any $$ from it.


they've been having some problems with their Promo Codes. An embarrassing one was last night. My Wife and I were invited to a $1500 a seat Charity function by a client. The event was sponsored by UBER. I wasn't gonna waste my free ride up to $80.00 each way. SO punched the numbers going there, all went well. But on the way back the separate promo code didn't work. Same for the Folk whom we went in with, only one code worked. There would've been a lot of pissed off Uptown folk who had expected a car back as promised by UBER.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Mika,

The $20.00 promo code is for riders not drivers. It is my understanding that in order to refer drivers you have do it thru the app. 

The $10.00 bonus you speak of is if a new rider enters your referral code before they request their first ride they get $20.00 credit on their account and you get $10.00 bonus on your weekly driver summary.

The bonus for referring a new driver is at least $250.00 and right now I think it is $500.00. Both the new driver and you will get this bonus after they have given a certain number of rides. This will also show up on your weekly summary.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Mika,
> 
> The $20.00 promo code is for riders not drivers. It is my understanding that in order to refer drivers you have do it thru the app.
> 
> ...


Hello LookLou, I didn't realize I put driver instead of rider, that was a mistake on my part. I have given several of these codes to my passengers, and I explain to them it has to be given to friends and family who have *NEVER* used Uberx. Some of my passengers have even asked me do I have a promo code for a friend or family member who has never tried Uber, and I've been given out my personal code for over a month, but I have not seen any revenue from it. Uber said in their email I would receive $10 for each new rider who used my promo code. I wanted to know has any driver seen any revenue from these promo codes on their weekly statement.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Yes, I've gotten it. I believe the passenger has to register and provide payment info. Not sure if uber waits for them to actually take a ride before crediting you.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Yes, I've gotten it. I believe the passenger has to register and provide payment info. Not sure if uber waits for them to actually take a ride before crediting you.


Thanks for replying Joanne, I had stopped giving them out because I thought maybe new riders were signing up using my promo code, but I wasn't being given the credit (I've started becoming skeptical of Uberx because of unsavory behavior, i.e., shafting me on the guarantee rate that I busted my butt to get.). I will resume giving them out today since you have received $$$.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Mika said:


> Thanks for replying Joanne, I had stopped giving them out because I thought maybe new riders were signing up using my promo code, but I wasn't being given the credit (I've started becoming skeptical of Uberx because of unsavory behavior, i.e., shafting me on the guarantee rate that I busted my butt to get.). I resume giving them out today since you have received $$$.


Even if you don't get the $10, you are potentially increasing ridership. In turn, that should translate into mo rides, mo money.


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Even if you don't get the $10, you are potentially increasing ridership. In turn, that should translate into mo rides, mo money.


That's true I didn't think of it in that light. There are so many people here in Atlanta who have never heard of Uber or Lyft, most of my passengers are here for pleasure or business or recently moved here from other cities that have had these rideshare companies.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I have gotten a couple.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I have received 1 for Lyft. Only given out a few card though.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

The Lyft new driver FB page suggests going to venues and "hot spots" during your slack periods and handing out referral cards. Good for Lyft and good for the driver that gets referral $$$.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

the 2 people who I know used my Uber one were told by the app that the code was applied but they were both charged the full price of the trip and I never received the bonus. Lyft's on the other hand has worked flawlessly and I now have a guy who calls me directly when he needs a ride because of it.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I've seen it credited a few times. The credit is going down to $5, though (at least in Boston).


----------

